# How big should my firebox be?



## horndog (Sep 20, 2012)

I've read in a couple of posts something about a formula for firebox size. Maybe because I'm new here (sorry I did look for it), I'm not sure where to look. I'm not sure sure how to arrive at the correct size. It looks like my smoker will be 14.7 cubic feet. Can anyone help me figure this out and how we actually determine the correct size and why.

Thanks much, John


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=How+big+should+my+firebox+be


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2012)

Horndog, morning and welcome to the forum....  In the signature line at the bottom of my profile.... there are some links to smoker builds, calculator etc...  right click and open in new tab...  Lots of good info in there.... If you have any questions, post back and many of our great members will gladly help you out with additional questions...  Generally, a firebox is 1/3 the size of the smoke chamber...   

 Dave


----------



## horndog (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I'll check them out.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2012)

John, afternoon....  Don't forget to come back here with questions....  Dave


----------



## miamirick (Sep 21, 2012)

thats what she said!


----------



## horndog (Sep 21, 2012)

Dave, thanks again. I think that got most of my questions answered. The pit calculator was awesome. I'm thinking my design is lining up just fine. If I can get the metal from a buddy at his cost I might be able to swing this thing. Stainless is just plain ridiculous!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 21, 2012)

Horndog said:


> Dave, thanks again. I think that got most of my questions answered. The pit calculator was awesome. I'm thinking my design is lining up just fine. If I can get the metal from a buddy at his cost I might be able to swing this thing. *Stainless is just plain ridiculous!*


You could build a fleet of smokers for what 1 stainless one cost....  stainless grates are nice and very expensive also....  Mild steel will last your lifetime...


----------

